# My youtube channels



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

If anyone is interested, my personal youtube channel is http://www.youtube.com/user/MarchantJeremy

My business youtube channel is 
http://www.youtube.com/user/eintelligenceatwork
This one will be gradually built up - a new video every few weeks


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

Very interesting Jeremy, I've subscribed to both channels and look forward to more.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice videos, thanks for posting this.


----------

